# Hunza diet fad



## Captain Canuck (Dec 21, 2005)

I was going through the web and I found an excellent well written article... and very detailed rebuttal of the Hunza diet fad. It is entitled "The Truth, Myths, and Lies About the Health and Diet of the 'Long-Lived' People of Hunza, Pakistan, Hunza Bread and Pie Recipes" by Kent R. Rieske, B.Sc.

You can read it at CLICK HERE!  

It is some what long so hope you enjoy it!

What do you think any *comments*?


----------



## Andrew (Dec 21, 2005)

That paper is an extremist argument with a blatent agenda.  I kinda get turned off from one-sided arguments.  I would like to hear the alternative views along with it.  There are plenty of arguments for reducing meat and fat and increasing vegetble intake which this article completely ignores.


----------

